# Claptonman's for sale thread



## claptonman (Aug 31, 2011)

*So much stuff for sale!*

Hello all.

All prices include shipping.

From United States.

Sold:
12GB RAM
550w PSU
AMD 555
120GB HDD
320GB 2.5" HDD

HP Elitebook 6930p

Intel Core 2 Duo @2.4 Ghz
14.1 inch display
Windows 7 32-bit (upgraded from standard vista)
2 GB of RAM (can add more)
100GB hard drive
2 megapixel camera
fingerprint scanner
Brand new battery
Comes with an Apple mighty mouse

Very minor scratches, basic use. Bought around a year ago. I can remove the sticker if need be. Any more questions, ask me.

Asking around $300. Price negotiable.











2GB stick of 1066mhz DDR3 RAM for laptop, samsung brand. Passed memtest with no errors. $5







More to come!


----------



## claptonman (Sep 21, 2011)

Bump. Added more goodies.


----------



## claptonman (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump. So much stuff.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 6, 2011)

That 555BE looks familiar


----------



## claptonman (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, want it?!


----------



## jonnyp11 (Nov 6, 2011)

why does the pentium have to cost so much, and what is that case, looks like the old ugly alienwares?


----------



## claptonman (Nov 6, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> why does the pentium have to cost so much, and what is that case, looks like the old ugly alienwares?



It comes with the aftermarket cooler. And I don't know, I bought it from my brother so it was his choice.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Nov 6, 2011)

actually your price was fine, was wondering why the new ones still had to cost so much though, core 2's should be there and pentiums should be at like 50 or less.


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 18, 2011)

Good seller bump.  Received the 555 in great condition


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 18, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Good seller bump.  Received the 555 in great condition



It's a good chip :good: Hope it serves its third owner well


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah it doesn't unlock but 4ghz at 1.40v is decent.  Good spare cpu for me


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 18, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Yeah it doesn't unlock but 4ghz at 1.40v is decent.  Good spare cpu for me



Yeah I never got it to unlock.


----------



## claptonman (Dec 3, 2011)

Stuff deleted and added! Good deal on triple channel RAM!


----------



## claptonman (Dec 26, 2011)

Bump. Good deal on 12GB of RAM!


----------



## claptonman (Feb 11, 2012)

Bumpity. Sold the 12Gb of RAM., more added.


----------

